# Pepper Wine - Stavros - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Aug 23, 2022)

Decided to experiment with pepper wines - varietal pepper wines.
I'm more interested in flavor rather than heat though some heat will be unavoidable. I'll make them one at a time because I'll be using the same primary bucket for each one. The recipe will be the same with the pepper being the only variable.

First up, Stavros Greek Pepperoncini.
Very prolific plant. I think it has better flavor than the Italian pepperoncini. Spicy hot. I let them fully ripen to possibly (hopefully) extract some color. Heat seems to be equal in the skin and seeds but since the seeds don't really bring flavor to the party I got rid of most them.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Aug 23, 2022)

I wonder if the heat in any of the peppers will linger in the bucket after fermentation. Keep an eye out for this and let us know. You may have to quarantine that bucket, or “for peppers only”!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 24, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> I wonder if the heat in any of the peppers will linger in the bucket after fermentation. Keep an eye out for this and let us know. You may have to quarantine that bucket, or “for peppers only”!



Well, Dave does say this:



BigDaveK said:


> I'll make them one at a time because I'll be using the same primary bucket for each one.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 24, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> I wonder if the heat in any of the peppers will linger in the bucket after fermentation. Keep an eye out for this and let us know. You may have to quarantine that bucket, or “for peppers only”!


The affect on the bucket is an unknown and a concern. I read that vegetable oil will bond with capsaicin so I'll give that a test.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 24, 2022)

I did not need to quarantine the primary bucket I used for jalapeno wine. However, multiple batches ,may be a concern and plastic buckets are cheap. No concerns with glass.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 24, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I did not need to quarantine the primary bucket I used for jalapeno wine. However, multiple batches ,may be a concern and plastic buckets are cheap. No concerns with glass.


I don't think it will be a problem but I'm playing it safe. I primarily want a pepper wine so most of the wines will use peppers below 50,000 scoville. I like hot and spicy and my limit for eating a raw pepper seems to be around 100,000 scoville. Although...I'm thinking about making a batch with my superhots, using half for cooking and half for vinegar. I wonder how yeast would react to peppers with a scoville of 1,500,000?


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 27, 2022)

Transferred from primary today.
Picked up some color but I only used 12 peppers.
Nice pepper flavor followed by a gentle spicy heat. Happy so far.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 2, 2022)

Racked this morning. Great pepper flavor with a little bit of heat. Could almost be confused with a "spiced" wine. I think I nailed the quantity of peppers - any more and it would have been a hot pepper wine. Can't wait to do a little back sweetening.


----------

